# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Deri dje me dukej e pamundur "dashuria me kafshet"

## Eglantina_A

Nuk e di mendimin e gjithkujt ne kete forum por mendoj se te gjithe bashkohen me mua ne faktin qe njeriu duhet te "shkoj" me njeriun edhe kafsha me kafshen. 
 :i hutuar:  kohet e fundit kisha degjuar zhurma se ka filluar kalimi ne nje hap me te madh ku njerizit shkojne me kafshet, sepse nuk gjjne shume kenaqesi nga njerezit., me dukej ndonje krijim i gazetave, si gjithmone kur do te besosh vetem gjerat qe mendon se mund te besohen. 
Nuk e di po kur kjo gje kalon tek shqiptaret gjerat behen personale edhe fillon edhe mendon. Lexova ne www.reportazh.com se shume fshatare kishin kohe qe shkonin me kafshet, edhe nje gje e tille dihej por qe nuk ishte bere problematike se nuk quhej si dicka e rendesihme. 
Me duket nje gje e peshtire, Nuk e di se cfare mendojne te tjeret per kete!!!!

 :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:

----------


## baobabi

Mos u peshtjello se ka dhe me keq.

Nuk po permend raste se ndonje qe nuk i ka pare apo degjuar do ti peshtiroset.

Ka nje tendence nga individe dhe grupe qe luftojne per te quajtur te mire cdo gje.

Ligesia nuk njeh kufi

Po bota po fillon te pergatitet per t'ia vene frerin edhe ketyre formave te ligesiese

----------


## Eglantina_A

Me fal po sa keq mund te kete se kjo, 
Te besh seks me kafshet se ska me njerez !!!!! se kuptoj nje gje te tille une :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:   :konfuz:

----------


## KACAKU

Homoseksualiteti edhe prostitucioni,ekzistonin,qe ne Greqine e lashte,kurse seksi me kafshet,ne me te shumtat e rasteve,behet per fitim parashe,xhirim filmash pornografike te ekzagjeruar,perjashto disa raste ne vende tejet te humbura,ku ushtrohet nga meshkuj te cilet nuk kane mundesi te shkojne me femra njerez.

----------


## Prototype

heh me vjen per te qeshur ne fakt eshte e cuditshme se si gjera te till andhin ne shoqerine tone kam degjuar nje kurjozitet diku se pas luftes se dyte boterore u vu re qe ne shume shume meshkuj u perhap nje semundje qe kishte te bente me organet seksuale e papare ndonjehere dhe thuhej se ajo ishte tejcuar nga mashkulli tek femra pasi ajo e kishte marre  nga qeni pra ishte virus dhe duke pasur parasysh faktin qe femrat e shkreta kishin ngelur pa meshkuj pasi nje pjese shuem emadhe ishin vrare ne lufte eshte vertete dicka e tmerrshme dhe e peshtire por ja qe ka ndodhur  :buzeqeshje:  gjithashtu kjo semundje shrohej vetem duke vene nje hekur te nxehte ne trupat e ketyre meshkujve te mjere   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prototype

korrigjim : nga femra tek mashkulli 
jo nga mashkulli tek femra .
by

byby

----------


## Mina

Nuk jam shume kompetente por mendoj se ky fenomen qe quhet zoofili eshte nje proplem patologjik sic mund te jete dhe fenomeni i nekrofilise. incestit etj. dhe me sa kam degjuar, personat qe manifestojne te tilla sjellje jane rritur nen dhune. Prandaj denohet ushtrimi i dhunes tek femijet.

----------


## erin73

Kam lexuar dikur ne nje reviste,qe ne Liban eshte e lejuar me ligj mardhenia seksuale e nje mashkulli(njeri) me kafshe, mjaft qe kjo e fundit te jete femer.N.q.s. kjo mardhenie kryhet me nje kafshe mashkull atehere personin e pret denimi me vdekje.
Absurde.......

----------


## SH_H

Edhe kete kemi mangut, te jetojme bashke me kafshet. Te ndajme me to ndjenjat. Por mendoj qe nje mendim i tille hidhet nga ata qe e shohin seksin si diçka thjeshte kafsherore dhe pa ndjenje. Per te gjithe ata qe kane nje mendim se nje diçka e tille eshte e mundur une kam nje mace dhe nje gomar. 
Me kontaktoni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## darxtar

Njeriu është kafsha më e flliqtë.

----------


## SH_H

kur lexoj kete qe shkruan ti me vjen te besoj ate qe ti thua... :shkelje syri:

----------


## As^Dibrane

Te them se njerzit bejn kete lloj sexi per tu dalluar nga te tjeret sic jane duke i bere dhe shume pune te tjera me duket e pakapshme perseri eshte dicka e ulet, ndoshta kjo na ben te krahasohemi shume lehte me kafshet.

----------


## macia_blu

pastaj  te  ndalohet denimi me vdekje.
Si ore te ndalohet?
te shtohet.......................
psh keto lloji dy kembesh duhen  pastruar, vrare dhe zhdukur te mos kene as varr e emer mbi te qe, qe te  fillohet e te tregohet se c'oshin e pse u denuan.....(qe te behen kurioz edhe ato qe  shikojne   varrin e tyre dhe degjojne historine e tyre.
RRofte denimi me vdekje.!!!

----------


## Mona

Kete nuk e kisha degjuar kurre, kjo eshte hera e pare.
But this is so sickkkkkkkk, Gosh.

----------


## BlEdIi

Sa po perparon njerzimi ne ditet e sotme  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FJORIN

ESHTE BERE LEMSH MOTRA  KJO PUNE 

TE TE PYES PER DICKA TY MOTRA ; PER NE SHQIPERI E KE LLAFIN TI MO RRUSHO


KETU PO PUTHET LOPA ME LOPEN  CA TE TE THOJ XHAXHI TY TANI

----------

